# Geordies are not stupid



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

53,000 Geordies meet in St James Park for a "Geordies Are Not Stupid"
convention.

Alan Shearer addresses the crowd "We are all here today to prove to
the world that Geordies are not stupid. Can I have a volunteer please?

Gazza gingerly works his way through the crowd and steps up to the stage.

Shearer asks him "What is 15 plus 15?" After 15 or 20 seconds Gazza
shouts Seventy.

Obviously everyone is a little disappointed. Then the Geordies start
chanting "Give him another chance! Give him another chance!"

Shearer says "Well since we have a capacity crowd, world-wide press
and global broadcast media here, I think we can give him another chance.

So he asks "What is 5 plus 5?" After nearly 30 seconds he eventually
says," Ninety?"

Shearer looks down and just lets out a dejected sigh.
Everyone is disheartened and Gazza starts crying.

But then the 53,000 Geordies begin to yell and wave their hands
shouting "GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE! GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE!"

Shearer, unsure whether he is now doing more harm than good Eventually
says, "What is 2 plus 2?"

Silence hangs over the stadium. Gazza closes his eyes, and after a
whole minute eventually says, "Four?"

Pandemonium breaks out throughout the stadium as the Geordie crowd
stand to a man, wave their arms, stomp their feet and
scream..................

....

"GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE! GIVE HIM ANOTHER CHANCE!"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:evil: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What made them think he would get it right at the fourth go :? :wink:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

god how hard was that ?  poor gazza fancy giving him quantem physics to do


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

So Shearer asks Gazza, â€œalrite then, you have two tinnies oâ€™Newkie and you haâ€™ two more, how many tinnies is thaâ€™? â€œWell Al,â€ says Gazza, â€œAh mek thaâ€™ two tinnies.â€ â€œCâ€™mon Gazza, you haâ€™ two lots oâ€™ two tinnies thatâ€™s got to be more than two.â€ Aye, says Gazza, â€œAye, but I drunk those two while I wer countinâ€™ so thereâ€™s only two now.â€


----------

